# Outil pour découvrir et dessiner la topologie d'un reseau



## mac38 (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Je cherche un outil (freeware, shareware ou pas cher (du tout)) pour dessiner automatiquement le réseau de ma maison avec sa douzaine de  systèmes branchés. Cela existait dans le temps sous system9 (Net Atlas ou Net Check, ...) mais je n'arrive pas à trouver l'équivalent sous Mac OS qui soit simple et compréhensible.

Qlqun connaitrait il la solution?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2010)

bonjour
des dessins automatiques je sais pas 
par contre sans RIEN installer tu as des tonnes de sites pour organigrammes- dessins -plans ( tech ou non)
et beaucoup ont en prémachés  les pictogrammes d'ordis modem cablage etc
( ou meubles, escalier portes etc)

exemple parmi mille autres
http://www.gliffy.com/

et tu remarques que sur leur page d'acceuil il y a un morceau de dessin de reseau... informatique


----------



## mac38 (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Merci pour cette réponse. Mais c'est vraiment la fonctionnalité de découverte du réseau, de sa topologie et des adresses IP qui m'intéresse. 

Pour les dessins statiques je me débrouille (Gliffy est pas du tout par ailleurs, merci pour le pointeur);

Les autres, avez vous des pistes?


----------

